# Eclipse - Maven - Tomcat



## fadh2010 (1. Feb 2010)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu mit dem Umgang mit Maven und bin gerade dabei alles kennenzulernen. Eines versteh ich aber gar nicht:

Also ich hab mir ein Projekt mit maven archetypes spring-ws-archetype erstellt und dort nach einem Tutorial die nötigen Klassen für meinen Webservice erstellt. Danach habe ich versucht, mit maven die Dependencies aufzulösen was auch wunderbar geklappt hat. Nun geht aber was anderes nicht mehr:
Vor der Einbindung von maven konnte ich das Projekt ganz normal über eclipse Run on server auf meinem Tomcat starten. Jetzt findet er irgendwelche Dateien nicht. Die sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht kompiliert, also habe ich mit dem m2plugin einen Build gemacht. Er findet die Dateien trotzdem nicht. ClassNotFoundException

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, bzw. wie konfiguriert man das, das maven das ganze baut und danach auf dem tomcat macht? sonst ist das ja alles total umständlich und ich lass es mit dem maven wieder.

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps und Hilfen

fadh


----------



## Geeeee (1. Feb 2010)

Also mit dem Embedded Tomcat würde ich es in Verbindung mit Maven nicht machen. Du hättest mit Maven afaik 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du nutzt das Tomcat Maven Plugin Tomcat Maven Plugin - Introduction, um das Deploy an einen "externen" Server zu geben.
oder
2. Du nutzt einen von Maven bereitgestellten ServletContainer. Ich mag in Verbindung mit Maven gerne Jetty nehmen. Natürlich kannst du da auch einen Tomcat verwenden.

Ich plädiere während der Entwicklung eigentlich zu Punkt 2, bin aber selber auch noch in der "Mavenlernphase"


----------



## kama (2. Feb 2010)

Hi,



fadh2010 hat gesagt.:


> Vor der Einbindung von maven konnte ich das Projekt ganz normal über eclipse Run on server auf meinem Tomcat starten. Jetzt findet er irgendwelche Dateien nicht. Die sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht kompiliert, also habe ich mit dem m2plugin einen Build gemacht. Er findet die Dateien trotzdem nicht. ClassNotFoundException


Tja da wäre es einmal hilfreich wenn Du mal genau zeigen würdest welche sachen denn fehlen, vielleicht kann man dann helfen...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## fadh (3. Feb 2010)

sodele, 

also ich hab mir jetzt tomcat runtergeladen und installiert (ubuntu). Den Tomcat manager entsprechend den Anweisungen vom Maven plugin konfiguriert. Zudem hab ich maven extern installiert. 

Wenn ich jetzt auf der Konsole nach gestartetem tomcat mvn tomcat:deploy ausführe, scheint es zu funktionieren:

```
[INFO] [war:war]
[INFO] Packaging webapp
[INFO] Assembling webapp[maven] in [/home/stefan/workspace-sts/maven/target/maven-1.0-SNAPSHOT]
[INFO] Processing war project
[INFO] Webapp assembled in[309 msecs]
[INFO] Building war: /home/stefan/workspace-sts/maven/target/maven-1.0-SNAPSHOT.war
[INFO] [tomcat:deploy]
[INFO] Deploying war to http://localhost:8080/maven  
[INFO] OK - Deployed application at context path /maven
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD SUCCESSFUL
[INFO] -----------------------------------------------------------------------
```

Leider bekomm ich aber beim Aufruf der Adresse folgende fehlermeldung:

```
org.springframework.beans.factory.BeanCreationException: Error creating bean with name 'payloadMapping' defined in ServletContext resource [/WEB-INF/spring-ws-servlet.xml]: Initialization of bean failed; nested exception is org.springframework.beans.factory.CannotLoadBeanClassException: Cannot find class [org.springframework.ws.examples.BasicMarshallingEndpoint] for bean with name 'basicEndpoint' defined in ServletContext resource [/WEB-INF/spring-ws-servlet.xml]; nested exception is java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.springframework.ws.examples.BasicMarshallingEndpoint
```
Also im Endeffekt eine ClassnotFoundExcception. Hat er die nicht gefunden oder nicht compiliert? 
Das ist jetzt auch der gleiche Fehler, den ich oben schon beschrieben hab. Ich versteh gar nix mehr 

Hilfe...Danke


----------

